# New Audi R8 GRAND-AM Completes First Day of Daytona Rolex Series Test



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Though billed as a test, this week’s two-day pre-season session in Daytona is hardly a trivial track day for racing teams about to take a long winter’s nap. In addition to the 50th running of the 24 Hours of Daytona, Rolex has a newfound momentum thanks to a growing racing grid. New entries such as Corvette Daytona prototypes, Ferrari 458 Italia GRAND-AM and, most importantly on these pages, the GRAND-AM spec Audi R8 all took to the banked Daytona track today and will continue tomorrow.

* Full Story *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've added many more photos from the test day and just published the PR from Audi Sport about the test. Follow the link for the text and the gallery link at the bottom of that story for the photo gallery.

* Full Story *


----------

